# "snip & sketch" ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I found this little program on my Windows 10. I tried it out and apparently it works; however, I cannot find the images afterward. The little program stated it was saved to "clipboard"; but does not show "clipboard" anywhere that I can see; so I have no idea where they are. Anyone understand this? I sure don't want to set up that one-drive again and have everything stored in the clouds!


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I use that quite a bit. Mine also says it's saved to the clipboard. Typically I open the program, select NEW from the top left highlight what I want to copy (snip) and it shows me what I took a picture of - displays the clipboard. If you can't see the clipboard, you can simply go to where you want to paste whatever you clipped and choose CTL key and V key to paste it. 

I don't use OneDrive at all, so I don't expect it's needed.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Are you saying when I take a snip I then click the CTL (control) key with a "V" and a window will show up letting me choose where to past the clip I just took? Then after that, wherever I placed it will become my clipboard?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> The little program stated it was saved to "clipboard"; but does not show "clipboard" anywhere that I can see; so I have no idea where they are. Anyone understand this?


The Windows clipboard is not intended to be viewed directly, It was introduced primarily as a holding place for copy & paste operations. So if you copy something (text, web address, image, file, folder) the copied object resides in the clipboard. That object stays in the clipboard until it's replaced with your next copy operation, or the system is restarted. There is no real need to view the contents of the clipboard because it's easy enough to remember your last copy operation.

That said, there are a number of clipboard viewers available for Windows, and many are free. Here's an example.









Free Clipboard Viewer


Free Clipboard Viewer is a free, full-featured, and portable clipboard viewer for Windows. Free Clipboard Viewer is a program used to view the information stored in memory when you use the copy and cut functions of the Windows operating system. A clipboard viewer displays the current content of...




freeclipboardviewer.com


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

motdaugrnds said:


> Are you saying when I take a snip I then click the CTL (control) key with a "V" and a window will show up letting me choose where to past the clip I just took? Then after that, wherever I placed it will become my clipboard?


 No, sorry. What I meant was when you 'snip' ,you grab a picture of your screen. The program holds a copy of what you snipped - but it's likely not visible to you. Then you can go to wherever you wanted that screen grab/snip to end up, put your cursor there and using Ctl-V, you paste it. Instead of Ctl-V you can Right Click your mouse and choose the paste option.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

this sounds real confusing to me... what I'm hearing is that, when I grab a screen shot, I then need to go to a folder I set up myself and "paste" it???


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

motdaugrnds said:


> this sounds real confusing to me... what I'm hearing is that, when I grab a screen shot, I then need to go to a folder I set up myself and "paste" it???


Yes.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

When you use Internet Explorer as your browser, to copy a picture to post on, say, this forum, you just right click the pic and select "copy" (or use CTRL + C) and then go to your "reply site" and post it by punching CTRL + 
V.

But now with the new effing Chrome of Edge browsers, that doesn't work anymore. I guess they're trying to prevent people from easily stealing material....Have you seen how laughable the new "Spell Checker" is? What a joke.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I tried grabbing the snip; then going to a folder I set up and "paste" it. The "paste" option did not work!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> I tried grabbing the snip; then going to a folder I set up and "paste" it. The "paste" option did not work!


Install MWSnap. It's a lot easier to use, and it's free.



Mirek's Free Windows Software


----------



## Dannii (Nov 25, 2020)

motdaugrnds said:


> I tried grabbing the snip; then going to a folder I set up and "paste" it. The "paste" option did not work!


Mate, just take the snip and then press the "save" icon, this will save it somewhere on your computer (probably your pictures file).


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

When I select the "Snip & Sketch" on my "start menu" a window comes up that is blank except for these words, "...Press windows logo key + shift + S to snip what's on your screen without starting Snip & Sketch." Doing this greys out the entire screen and places 5 icons at top: rectangular snip, freedom snip, window snip, full screen snip and close snipping.

Clicking either of the first 3 above does nothing I can see. Clicking the full screen snip brings up a little window showing a full-screen picture with the message "snip saved to clipboard..select here to mark up and share the image". Right back where I started, i.e. not knowing where the "clipboard" is so I can retrieve the snip.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Dannii, when I click the "snip & sketch" to start up this little program I don't get the window you're getting nor any of those icons at the top of the page.


----------



## Dannii (Nov 25, 2020)

Motdaugrnds, If you're still wondering how to do this you might not be pressing the "New" button (see below). After you press this look at my above comment to see how to save it to wherever you want.
\


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

Directions that might help for snip and sketch. 
Open snip and sketch.
Select new in the upper left corner.
If you choose the first option (on the left of the 4 boxes that show at the top middle of your screen) your mouse will look like a cross/crosshairs. Second from the left will aallow you to make a freeform clip, 3rd from left will do full screen, and 4th will exit)
Go to the upper most left corner of what you want to snip. 
Press and hold the left mouse button.
Move your mouse down and to the right to get everything you want to snip - then let your finger off the left mouse button.
What you snipped will appear in a new snip & sketch window.
Make any changes (highlighting, etc) and then click the save icon (upper right corner, looks like a picture of a floppy).
Windows explorer will open - it should default to your pictures folder. Choose the folder you want to save to, type in what you want for a file name and select save.
Picture is saved in that folder.
Once saved close the snip and sketch window with your snip.
If you need another snip, select new and start again.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Oh thank you so much. I thought that "new" button was to "open" a folder. After clicking it I was able to play around and made this. LOL


----------



## Chew (Jan 11, 2020)

Dnip it and then go to file, save as. Select your desktop or other location and save it. It copy it and paste into an email or other progra.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

motdaugrnds said:


> Oh thank you so much. I thought that "new" button was to "open" a folder. After clicking it I was able to play around and made this. LOL


Glad it is working for you. I find the "old" snipping tool easier to use, but the snip and sketch is the "replacement" for the snipping tool (I have both on my win 10 system). Like everything with technology it is always changing and updating.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I always used Paint Shop Pro for all graphics, including snap shots of net pages/pics. This new computer does not have it; nor does it have a driver I can put the install disc of PSP into; so I'm stuck with having to use whatever program I can find on this thing.  Sure do miss my PSP program!!!


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

motdaugrnds said:


> I always used Paint Shop Pro for all graphics, including snap shots of net pages/pics. This new computer does not have it; nor does it have a driver I can put the install disc of PSP into; so I'm stuck with having to use whatever program I can find on this thing.  Sure do miss my PSP program!!!


Understandable. If I remember correctly, Paint Shop Pro is compatible with windows 10. It would be nice if there was an installer you could get online - otherwise an external dvd drive would be needed (I think you were asking about those in a separate thread).

Gimp may be another option for you GIMP Gimp is an open source program that doesn't have a cost associated.


----------

